# Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?



## ra_ll_ik (27. März 2007)

Moin,
ich schon wieder....
Gestern abend schaute meine Frau so auf unseren neu angelegten Teich, sagte dann zu mir:"Die Solarleuchten taugen nichts. Das Wasser sollte besser beleuchtet werden."
Staunend und schweigend beendete ich den Tag.  
Habe dann mal gesucht, gegoogelt usw. aber nicht richtig was gefunden.
Gibt es eigentlich nur die Set´s von O...e. ? Sind ja stolze Preise...
Was verwendet ihr so? Die Suchfunktion brachte wunderschöne Bilder, aber keine Antworten.


----------



## Dr.J (27. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

Hallo Ralf,

Frank kann dir bestimmt was dazu sagen. Er hat m.E.n. ne recht schöne Beleuchtung in seinem Teich.

Guckste hier



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lampe im Teich ist von Heissner. Das ist eine "Einzellampe". Von der habe ich mir gestern nochmal ein Dreierset zugelegt, mit dem ich die "Sandsteinmauer" vom Bachlauf beleuchten möchte. (Heute abend ist Probelauf)
> 
> Was die Steinlampen kosten, kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen, aber die Einzellampe von Heissner hat ca. 40 € und das Dreierset 80 € gekostet.
> Alle Unterwasserlampen haben 10 Watt. Die Steinlampen haben 20 Watt pro Lampe. Alle Lampen haben einen Trafo auf 12V.


----------



## Holger1969 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

hallo ralf

erstmal kurze vorstellung meinerseits, ich habe mich vor kurzer zeit hier angemeldet, nachdem meine frau katja ( hallo schatz  ) ganz begeistert von diesem forum geschwärmt hat ( kann ich mitterweile nur unterstreichen ). der unterschied im volumen unseres teiches liegt daran, dass ich in mathematik besser war..... 

nun aber zur unterwasserbeleuchtung, ich habe ein unterwasserset von deko light. dieses besteht aus drei steinleuchten je 20watt ip68 ( wasserdicht ), mit je 10m anschlusskabel, trafo usw. kostenpunkt lt. katalog 67 euro zzgl. mwst und zzgl. versand. leider kann ich im moment nicht sagen, ob die besagte firma überhaupt endverbraucher beliefert oder nur großhändler bedient. dies wäre aber bei interesse kein problem, notfalls über mich.

gruß
holger


----------



## Holger1969 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

ich nochmal,

es gibt dort übrigens auch noch viele andere gartenleuchten. ein gleiches set in steinoptik aber nur ip44 ( spritzwasser geschützt, nicht unterwasser geeignet ) kostet entsprechend weniger.
wie gesagt, sollte ein direkt versand nicht möglich sein, kannst du das unterwasser-set über mich beziehen ( ich arbeite bei einer elektrofirma im einkauf ). kostenpunkt ca 60 - 65 euro inkl. steuer und versand.


----------



## Annett (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

Hallo Holger,

erstmal: *Willkommen* in unseren Reihen. 
Sag mal, wenn Du die schon so anpreist, hast Du dann auch einen Link dazu?! 
Damit wäre allen geholfen, die was entsprechendes suchen....


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

Hallo


klingt wirklich günstig !

geht wohl nicht zu verlinken
musst den ganzen Katalog als Zipp laden und mit Adobe Reader öffnen

oder so


----------



## ra_ll_ik (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

Moin
habe jetzt auch mal ein wenig gesucht.
Erst dachte ich das 3 er Set von Heissner sei geeignet, gab´s bei 123.. für 51 Euronen.
Leider war das Kabel von Lampe zu Lampe nur 60cm lang.
Also ungeeignet.
Auch was hier im Katalog zu sehen war hat zu kurze Kabellängen, da ich die Lampen nicht gebündelt sondern verteilt anordnen will.
Das Set von Oa... hat je Lampe 5 m Kabel, also vollkommen geeignet, leider nur teueeeer.
Da muß ich erstmal wieder ein wenig sparen....


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

ich les da ;

_10m von jedem Stein zum Trafo _ 

oder ?


----------



## Holger1969 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

Hallo

stimmt, verlinken funktioniert nicht so recht.
Anpreisen ist vielleicht zu viel gesagt, nur hatte ich in den vergangenen monaten das gleiche problem. ich wollte unbedingt eine unterwasserbeleuchtung, leider ist diese sehr teuer. dann kam doch tatsächlich ein prospekt der besagten firma auf meinen schreibtisch geflattert mit eben u.a. diesen leuchten. da habe ich den katalog über jahre hinter mir im regal und weiß nichts davon.....aber manchmal sieht man(n) eben vor lauter bäumen den wald nicht..... 
besonders bequem war für mich, dass die firma nur etwa 10 km von mir entfernt ist  
da ich die beleuchtung jetzt schon einige zeit in betrieb habe, bin ich dem entsprechend begeistert.
katja oder ich werden mal bilder davon machen....

holger


----------



## Holger1969 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

also, die zuleitung von der steckdose zum trafo: 2m. direkt hinter dem trafo splittet sich die leitung in drei teile ( steck-/schraubverschluß wasserdicht )
JEDE steinleuchte hat ihre eigene zuleitung 10m. damit läßt sich so ziemlich jede ecke eines teiches erreichen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

Jepp, habt recht...


----------



## katja (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

so ihr lieben!
es ist dunkel und nun wie versprochen fotos von den leuchten in aktion  

qualitativ nicht der bringer, aber man kann was erkennen....:? 

wir haben extra auch noch die kabel fotografiert, damit ihr sehen könnt, wieviel davon noch übrig ist, obwohl die lampen schon versenkt sind  

keine angst! das bleibt nicht so...die werden schon noch schön versteckt, wenn wir alles frühjahrsfit machen!!


----------



## karsten. (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

Hallo

heute sind die Steine gekommen.

 

Keiner hat gesagt , dass es wirklich Steine sind ............  

sehen aber sehr ordentlich aus ,

   

allerdings kommt bei mir nur Einer unter Wasser zum Einsatz 

da bleiben genug dunkle Ecken für die Viecher , 
die sich nicht "bräunen" lassen wollen  

mein Strahler war nach 10 Jahren abgesoffen  
als Leuchtmittel werde ich jetzt allerdings LED Strahler verwenden  

damit es bald wieder so  

und so    
 aussieht


mfG 














kennt Ihr schon meine __ Frösche ?


----------



## Cletric (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

Hi Karsten woher hast du die Strahler?
Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## katja (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

Hallo karsten,

von woher sind jetzt die strahler?
und vor allem, wie viel kosten die?


----------



## karsten. (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

ich dachte es wären oben genannte .....  
eigentlich hatte ich meinem Hofelektriker nur die Fotos gemailt 
mit dem Hinweis :

"willichhaben !"

er hat noch gefragt : "Die Gleichen ?"

ich hab gesagt : "solche eben...."

und heute hat er geliefert .....

(60 € oder so)  

soll ich fragen ?




  (seite 11 Artikel 5)














kennt Ihr schon meine __ Frösche ?


----------



## katja (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

die gleichen sind es nicht 
ist ja aber auch egal, wichtig ist nur das sie ip68 sind und das sind sie ja wie ich gesehen habe.
der preis wäre aber trotzdem interessant


----------



## karsten. (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

(60 € oder so)  


ich glaub neunundfünfzigirgendwas plus Märchensteuer 


















kennt Ihr schon meine __ Frösche ?


----------



## katja (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

hättest du über mich (meinen mann) günstiger haben können..... 
naja, viel hätte es eh nicht ausgemacht.
sieht aber echt klasse aus, so ne unterwasserbeleuchtung


----------



## Steingarnele (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

hi,

ich hab mir bei 3,2,1, Unterwasser Halogen Niedervolt 12V 20Watt Strahler, 3-er SET # NEU => 36.99 EUR incl. Versand geholt. Kommt dem http://cgi.ebay.de/OUTDOOR-UNTERWASSER-3er-SET-HALOGEN-12V-BY-DECORUS_W0QQitemZ170036965147QQcategoryZ42583QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem ganz nahe.


----------



## KamiSchami (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbeleuchtung, welche Systeme sind sinnvoll?*

und was sagen die fisache dazu? meine ist das zu empfehlen oder stört es die fische. gruss kami


----------

